# Your poodle's baby pics!



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko formerly known as Steel


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau the Magic Poodle

Puppy










6 months (day we brought him home)










Today (4-1/2 years old)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...such cute puppies they all are. There's just something so innocent about all babies. 

Except for this one: lol





Here's Maurice


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Penny at 4 weeks old.










Penny a few weeks ago at 5 1/2 months old


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly at 16 weeks ( I loved fluff & did not clip her face until she was about 7 months old!)



THEN I DISCOVERED HER POODLEYNESS!!!!! 
And NOW I TRY VERY HARD TO KEEP HER LOOKING LIKE THIS........hwell:

 

OF COURSE SHE OFTEN DOESN'T CO-OPERATE........................:ahhhhh:


----------



## robby69 (Apr 29, 2012)

9-Weeks and Adult


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is Misha at 7 months at her 1st and only dog show.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Bentley 04/12/2012

He was eight weeks old when we brought him home.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

This is such a sweet thread, they grow up TOOOO fast!

Here is Baby Jack and then Jack this year in the Bluebonnets at 1 year old...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Great thread! I can't believe how much Killa has changed since I first brought her home! 

First day home 







Now 







With hair







5 weeks old










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is little Lady as a pup and now, (she's 4)!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie was a pound rescue, when we got her they said "we think there's a poodle under there!"...sure enough, the smart and cuddly Indie emerged...We got her at 3 years, approximately, now she's about 12 years or so...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is somewhere in the pile of ten day old puppies. I'm not sure which one she is, but they are all pretty sweet. I also didn't shave her face until she was older so this is around when we brought her home in the 2nd and 3rd pics. The last one is my pretty grown up girl.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Lily is such a beauty, as a bitty baby and as the accomplished adult that she is...quite lovely!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer 5 & 6 months. Cute fluff ball!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

This is the 6 month pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell at 3 months








6 months 








And now at 3 years...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poolann I love the puppy hair blowing in the breeze in the first one and PoodlePowerBC I think it is really very funny how Russell has the exact same tilt to his head in your first two pictures.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin at a few days old with mum and sisters, at 5 weeks with the breeder, two at 8 weeks the first day we brought her home, then last week aged 2.5 years!

Sadly don't have any of Pushkin as a pup.

You don't see such remarkable changes with the little ones as you do with the spoos I don't think


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, here are my Girls!

3 Months Old









3 Years Old


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I love this thread.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Rick


Just think about a year or so from now when you will be looking way back in your pics to find baby Penny!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Just think about a year or so from now when you will be looking way back in your pics to find baby Penny!


Yeah, I just keep loading my photo hosting site with more pics. Even now I look at the first pics to pics of her now and see a world of difference.

Rick


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwwww!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just LOVE everyone's littles!! It is amazing how much they change from small puffs of fluff to now as we know them today.  ?

My phone is flooded with photos of Ruby- I'm tempted to put them all in a folder on my computer to document her first year of life. 

I miss that tiny little Guinea pig sized puppy sometimes but I am having a ball with her more and more as she gets older- learning her habits and mannerism, going on adventures and teaching her new skills as she has much more focus compared to when she was a baby. She amazes me every day with how well she listens and of course never fails to make me laugh when she rolls over at the rustle of a treat bag or growls at her toys while she's playing. I think that is something that will always be with her  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Teddy*

Pics from breeder

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1456705_611923408867018_1061730928_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net..._=1410047258_b562c15e34eb7dd65d60e6ba5c4bcebd


----------



## fiona8757 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Shasta yesterday, lol......*


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Miu Miu at 9 weeks



Miu Miu now at 2 years and 2 months





Gucci at 9 weeks



Gucci now at 2 years and 6 months


Gucci with some fluff. This is usually what he looks like. The upper pic is the first time I have ever shaved his face


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon is the pup on leaning on the right side of the breeder, it's really her left leg though. I didn't know Brandon as a puppy because I got him as an adult. But I think he was just adorable.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Whoops here's his pic.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Everyone's babies are so sweet! I found these of Racer at 7 weeks when I brought him home. Hard to believe he turned 19 months today.


----------

